# HEAVY METAL



## silent sniper (Apr 18, 2008)

so, metalheads of GBAtemp, i'm curious, whats in your library?

heres mine:
-Black Sabbath
-DragonForce
-Dio
-Ensiferum (omg yesyesyeysyesyesyes!)
-Children of Bodom (omg yesyesyeysyesyesyes!) x2!
-Opeth
-Slayer
-Metallica (only three albums I like are Black, Master of Puppets and And Justice for All)
-Iron Maiden
-Saxon
-Helloween
-Blind Guardian
-Kreator
-Megadeth
-Lamb of God
-Led Zeppelin
-Manowar
-Nevermore
-Pantera
-Pink Floyd
-Queensrysche
-Turisas
-Hammerfall
-Iced Earth
-Dream Theater

so yea, my main styles are death and power metal...
main reason i'm posting this, is because i need to expand my library!

so GBAtemp, what metal are you into?

edit: Damn, GBAtemp! You knwo your stuff! I have yet to listen to most of these bands!


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

I love metal, here is some of my library (only metal):

-Avantasia
-Man-o-war
-Rhapsody (of Fire)
- Sonata Arctica
- Haggard
- Rata Blanca
- Heavenly
- Helloween
- Edguy
- Lacuna Coil
- Pantera
-Angeles del Infierno
-Angels and Demons
-Alcoholica (Bolivian Metal Band, it rocks!)
That is more or less my top ranked table too, I love Melodic Power Metal, but Heavy is also great. Not so much into Death.

On top of that, I have a bunch of singles from many bands (like Hammerfall, Dragonforce, Opeth, and some other I don't remember).
On top of that, the usual super commercial bands like Metallica, Megadeath, Iron and the sorts.

I'm not home right now, I'll try to post ALL my list when I get home.
Nice library!, I seriously recommend *Avantasia *(The Metal Opera albums) and *Rhapsody of Fire* (new name, they were only Rhapsody until the latest album, which is really really good.)


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

Oops, sorry for the double post.
Moderators, please delete this post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Rock/Metal bands I listen to are :
Suicidal Tendencies
Slayer
Pantera
Kreater
Quiet Riot
Twisted Sister
Metallica (up to And Justice...)
Testament
Napalm Death
Iron Maiden
Anthrax
Infectious Groove
Ramones
Sonic Youth
The Macc Lads
Gomez
The Pixies

If you're into Metal I'd also recommend some
Cockney Rejects
Sham 69
The Exploited
Dead Kennedys
Sex Pistols
Public Image Ltd. (up to the album Seattle)
Dropkick Murphys
GBH
Peter and The Test Tube Babies
Slaughter and the Dogs


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 18, 2008)

I've really only listened to In Flames from the "Metal" genres.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn thought this thread was gonna be about the movie. Since South park Spoofed it the movie is fresh in my head.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh mine lets see:
-Belphegor
-Burzum
-Cannibal Corpse
-Death
-Diabolical Masquerade
-Children of Bodom
-Wintersun
-Mayhem
-Napalm Death
-Keep of Kalessin
-Dethklok
-buckethead
-Arafel
-Necrophagist
-Satyricon
-Windir
-Ameseours
-Corpus Mortale
and so many more!


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Oh mine lets see:
> -Belphegor
> -Burzum
> -Cannibal Corpse
> ...



Wow, very Death. Anything that sounds like Cradle of Filth is definetely not my style.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 18, 2008)

Yikes, I could get "Heavy metal poisoning" from listening to all of that!

link: http://www.healthatoz.com/healthatoz/Atoz/...l_poisoning.jsp


----------



## Dylan (Apr 18, 2008)

N.W.A fggts...

nah jokes. im a metal head. i like all metal except death and grindcore


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 18, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Damn thought this thread was gonna be about the movie. Since South park Spoofed it the movie is fresh in my head.
> hmmm... i suppose the title is a bit misleading, but that was a great movie and south park spoof, boobs and blood, best combo evar.
> 
> QUOTE(NeSchn @ Apr 17 2008, 08:17 PM) Oh mine lets see:
> ...


lets be friends. and you know dethklok isnt actually a real band, right? they're just acted out by one guy, still owns though.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 18, 2008)

- Metallica
- Rage
- Blind Guardian
- Testament
- Savatage
- Iron Maiden
- Nevermore
- Rammstein
- Subway To Sally
- Slayer
- Paradise Lost
- Hammerfall (only the first two albums)
- Rhapsody (only the first three albums)
- Volbeat
- Near Dark
- Helloween
- In Extremo
- Megadeth
- Mezarkabul
- Nightwish (with Tarja)
- To/Die/For

I just love Metal


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 18, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Oh mine lets see:
> -Belphegor
> -Burzum
> -Cannibal Corpse
> ...



Just saw Keep of Kalessin with Behemoth last night.  So awesome....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@silent sniper

Whether dethklok is a band or not is up for any interpretation...considering they're headlinging a tour with Chimaira and Soilent Green kind of makes me think otherwise.  Let it be known also that I think that is fucking ridiculous that Dethklok is headlining anything.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2008)

@silent sniper I saw Ensiferum the other day in concert and while they were good I do not know.

Most bands I have are either from the 70's/80's, rose during it, pay homage to it or are pagan/viking metal as well as punk. I would sort a list out but my drives are elsewhere.

As for dethklok if gorillaz can be considered a band so can they.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 18, 2008)

I probably have everything everyone mentioned plus.....

At this point, we have 1052 different bands in our library and nearly 11000 tunes, so.....yeah.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah dude too many bands to list in one thread


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Apr 18, 2008)

Trivium, Metallica, Children of Bodom, Lamb of God, Chimaira and Bullet for my valentine are my favourite.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 18, 2008)

My whole music library is metal


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 18, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I know that but they did come out with an album its called "The Dethalbum".

Oh to add some more:
-The Berzerker
-Die Pigeon Die
-Gorgoroth
-Behemoth
-Carcass
-Nasum
-In Flames (Old, before Reroute to Remain)
-Immortal


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 18, 2008)

I love metal.. Mainly Black Metal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1349
Abigor
Aborym
Acid bath
Aeon
Agalloch
Akercocke
Amon Amarth
Anaal Nathrakh
Ancient
Ancient Wisdom
Anorexia Nervosa
Apotheosis
Arcturus
Ásmegin
Astarte
Atheist
Ayreon
Bal-Sagoth
Bathory
Behemoth
Bewitched
Blodsrit
Bloodbath
Blut Aus Nord
Bolt Thrower
Borknagar
Brain Drill
Burzum
Carpathian Forest
Cryptopsy
Dan Swanö
Dark Funeral
Darkthrone
Dead Silent Slumber
Death
Deathspell Omega
Diabolical Masquerade
Diagnose Lebensgefahr
Disillusion
Dissection
Drudkh
Edge of Sanity
Electric Wizard
Emperor
Ensiferum
Enslaved
Falkenbach
Forgotten Tomb
Gorgoroth
Hypothermia
Ihsahn
Immolation
Immortal
Impaled
Impious
Isengard
Isis
Istapp
Jesu
Kadenzza
Katatonia
Kyla
Leviathan
Limbonic Art
Lord Belial
Lykathea Aflame
Make a Change... Kill Yourself
Marduk
Maudlin of the Well
Mayhem
Megadeth
Meshuggah
Mirrorthrone
Mithras
Moonsorrow
Morbid Angel
Månegarm
Mörk Gryning
Nagelfar
Naglfar
Nargaroth
Nazgul
Necrophagist
Necrophobic
Negura Bunget
Nile
Nocturnal Depression
Old Mans Child
Opeth
Orphaned Land
Primordial
Profanum
Profundi
Quo Vadis
Satyricon
Seraphel
Shining
Sigh
Sigrblot
Silencer
Silent Stream of Godless Elegy
Slayer
Sportlov
Subterranean Masquerade
Summoning
Svartr Strijd
Svartsot
Symphony X
Taake
The Crown
Thyrfing
Tsjuder
Turisas
Ulver
Vader
Watain
Windir
Vinterland
Vintersorg
Wintersun
Wolves in the Throne Room
Wulfgar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't forget King Diamond and Venom!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 18, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> I love metal.. Mainly Black Metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! I forgot some bands from that list!

I also just have to add this in, that I own every single Burzum album + 3 bootlegs.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2008)

Iron Maiden, Between the buried and me, Dragonforce, August burns red, As i lay dying, Bullet for my valentine.


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 18, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> I love metal.. Mainly Black Metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a list!


----------



## Akoji (Apr 18, 2008)

Well Im still listening to some band, like Iron Maiden (yay in montréal for June!), Im mostly into old Heavy Metal band, I saw Finntroll Live in Montréal in September, with Augury, awesome show.
But lately im listening to some electronic band, like Daft Punk, Justice ect. And some AFI, I know some might say it's emo and all, but I really love their lyrics, and the old albums are more Hardcore Punk.
But now with summer, Metal will come back to me as a passion, it's always like that.
But im getting bored at bands that just shout for nothing and play fast only because it's ''impressive''.
That's why I like band like Unexpect and Finntroll, They bring a new level to Metal and it's feel fresh, Heavy and gluteral Metal is getting really old for me.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 18, 2008)

Conducting from the Grave - http://www.myspace.com/conductingfromthegrave

Light this City - http://www.myspace.com/lightthiscity

Undying - http://www.myspace.com/undying

If you listen to one metal band in your life, make it Conducting from the Grave.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not at home right now.. let me see what I can remember..

- Iron Maiden
- Helloween
- Blind Guardian
- Iced Earth
- Demons and Wizards
- Angel Dust
- Kamelot
- Kreator
- Slayer
- Anthrax
- Sinergy
- Children of Bodom
- Raphsody
- Megadeth
- Sonata Arctica
- Krisiun
- Sepultura
- Angra
- Orphaned Land
the list goes on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I listen to almost every kind of metal.. White, Black, Thrash, Death, Power, etc.. been listening to more Power and Melodic stuff lately, no special reason for that..


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> lets be friends. and you know dethklok isnt actually a real band, right? they're just acted out by one guy, still owns though.


It's two guys, and Dethklok tours. They have real musicians play while the cartoon characters appear on a screen in front of them (iirc).
I'm going to see them July 1st hehe.


My metal library is too long to list lol. Fuck Metallica after '86 though >_>


Also, everybody in this thread should listen to Exodus's new album, "The Atrocity Exhibition - Exhibit A". It is one of the best albums I have ever heard. You *will* be offended though if you are strongly Christian or Muslim and take offense to things easily though...The whole album is anti-religion and especially targets those two. It's amazing music though.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Apr 19, 2008)

lol dragonforce........... so repetitive in everyway

my library:
Arch Enemy
Blink 182
Breaking Benjamin
Bullet for my valentine
Children of bodom
Chimaira
Dethklok
Dragonforce


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

Omgwtfisthat said:
			
		

> lol dragonforce........... so repetitive in everyway


I agree %100.

The following is a summary of Dragonforce's creative process:

 HAY GUISE LETS PLAY REALLY FAST WITHT HE SAME DISTORTION WE ALWAYS USE AND NOT REALLY CARE ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE
AND WHILE YOURE ALL DOING THAT IM GOING TO SING LIKE A WEEABOO FAGGOT K
 LOL K NOW GOING OFF THOSE IDEAS LETS MAKE A FULL-LENGTH SONG
and then the lead guitarist makes a note about how he will play his solo:
ok on this song im gonna..hmmm....oh I know! I'll put on that candy-coated distortion that I am gay for, play a bunch of really fast notes and then stop on a high note for approx. 1.5 seconds, then do it again. repeat as necessary!



This is how I feel about Dragonforce. They are good only if you listen to one song and then don't listen to them for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL ^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Through the fire and the flames'...... I once thought it was good but now its used so much it's just annoying. I don't even bother to play it on GH3.

And I thought Fury of the storm was better anyway.....


But I like Trivium...


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> My metal library is too long to list lol. Fuck Metallica after '86 though >_>




I think it's funny that people still bother to make this kind of comment.  People have been going on with that tired ass argument for over 10 years now and it's just a _little_ stale.

Where are all the people that should be calling out Slayer for putting out shitty albums since Seasons In The Abyss?  Is it OK to suck because they didn't "sell out"? What about the fact that the new Testament album really wasn't all that great, but because we've been waiting since The Gathering for a new full-length, it's totally awesome?  

For the record (har har) I'm not some total Metallica butt-buddy, I just think it's time metal got a new scape-goat. Seriously, it's as old as M$, Vista Sucks, and pwned.


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll try to list the heaviest bands in my repertoire.

- Apocalyptica
- Children of Bodom
- In Flames
- Lacuna Coil (Are they heavy metal? I seen someone list them in their list, but not sure if they are really)
- Mudvayne
- Napalm Death
- Slayer
- Slipknot
- Static-X

I have a bunch of other bands which I'm pretty sure are heavy metal, but haven't gotten around to listening to them yet so didn't bother listing them.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

loving static-X at the minute. It's my getting stuff done fast band


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's two guys, and Dethklok tours. They have real musicians play while the cartoon characters appear on a screen in front of them (iirc).
> I'm going to see them July 1st hehe.
> You lucky bastard.
> 
> ...



Thats what black metal basically is, its just all anti-religion. I don't really care about that stuff though I just like the music.

**This rant is not towards your post Mewgia!**
People in school piss me off when they ask me "Are you a Satanist? I mean you listen to all this crazy hard music". I just kinda stand there and say... "Fuck you. Its not about the message that the band is trying to get across. Its about the music, who gives a fuck about what the vocalist is saying?" They just kinda say "Oh" and walk away.
I hate being labelled as a Satanist.
*This is the end of my rant for the day.*

On a lighter note, I didn't know that there were this many metalheads on the GBAtemp forums!


----------



## dragon574444 (Apr 19, 2008)

Metallica
Iron Maiden
Megadeth
Pantera
Metallica
Ozzy
Led Zepplin
Disturbed
And Metallica

Yeah, I like up to and the Black Album, but nothing after it.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah Metallica sucked after the Black Album.


----------



## eonwe217 (Apr 19, 2008)

Crap! My list is quite long, but my favs are

death/black/grind etc:
Death
Arch enemy (pre gossow)
Tenebrarum(from colombia)
Emperor
Summoning
Mayhem
Napalm death
Carcass

Heavy/hard rock:
Deep purple
Black sabbath
Led zepp
King diamond
Motorhead

Others:
Doors 
Pink floyd 
rush
Obus 

....and a lot of jazz lately


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 19, 2008)

Danzig!


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not to into metal but I LOVE Doom\Stoner Metal, a few I highly recommend are:

Acid King
Goat Snake
Electric Wizard
Kyuss
Fu Manchu
Iron Monkey (FTW)


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 20, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just know that there are some Metallica fanboys here, so I just wanted to do a preemptive strike against them.

I personally love some of the post-seasons Slayer albums, especially God Hates Us All (Disciple is an amazing song imo). And things like the recent Testament album being not so great - it's one album, not 6 in a row. Biiiig difference there.


@NeSchn: I know that a lot of black metal is anti-religious, but this album is pretty extreme about it. They end Children of a Worthless God with traditional Arabic singing for christsake.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Apr 20, 2008)

Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd aren't metal. Why? Because if they were, I wouldn't listen to them.


----------



## Moots (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay so no slayer, they use the Anti Religion gimmick to make up for low quality albums.

And for those of you ragging on Metallica, who is arguably the most influencial metal band, you say they sold out. I say they grew and changed sounds. Although I did not enjoy St anger, I loved everything pre Black album and alot of their stuff after it.

Look at the differences in sound in the albums between Kill Em All and the Black Album......changed drastically, does not mean they sold out.

For the Dragonforce haters.....Its Hella fast fantasy gimmick metal. I don't care its a freakin solid headband sound. Who cares about the creative process.....I can bang my head to it, I am good. Its all about that, once you start hating on creativity and what not you are over thinking it...... if you dont like the sound thats cool


Now I may make a few enemies with this next one. Death/Black/Grindcore etc.....Don't belong in the Metal category. Its all based on gimmicks, and I don't care how hard it is to manipulate your voice the vocals ruin alot of amazing music. I feel that these forms of "Metal" are as gimmicky as emo music. 

I personally like alot of the classics and stuff from the 80s

The big 3
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Judas Preist

Then theres a ton of others

Motorhead
Sabbath
Dio -THE GOD FATHER OF METAL
Alice Cooper
Motley Crue
Quiet Riot
Manowar
Stratovarius -More prog rock though
Led Zepplin
DragonForce
ACDC
Bon Jovi-Livin on a Prayer FTW
Pantera
Ozzy
Def Leppard
and a ton of other random stuff.

And I stick Led Zepplin into the metal category. Maybe not our current definition but alot of their heavier stuff was the earliest influences on Current day metal.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> @NeSchn: I know that a lot of black metal is anti-religious, but this album is pretty extreme about it. They end Children of a Worthless God with traditional Arabic singing for christsake.


Thats pretty cool, if you also want to listen to a freaky but awesome song, listen to De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas from Mayhem.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WeG72pp1KcI&feature=related

He sings like a preacher in some parts and its kinda freaky.


----------



## Moots (Apr 20, 2008)

De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas roughly translates into "Lord Satans Secret Rites/ The secret rites of lord satan"


Whatg makes me sick is that most of the guys in bands that do "Satanist" music aren't even practicing satanism.

People think that satanism is worship of satan as the bible describes him, the evil counter part to god/christ. That isn't correct. Actual Satanists don't worship the christian satan.

Check out the nine satanic statements for a general guide on the doctrines of The Church of Satan.

Satanism has nothing with worshipping evil, or th dark lord and all that crap. Its more of a humanistic set of guidelines, they just happen to clash with christian views on morality and satan is more symbolic than anything.

This painting of the face mutilation darkness bullshit is a big fucking gimmick

So evil satanists are not satanists. They are posers. Because even satanists believe in being kind to those that deserve it.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Apr 20, 2008)

i wonder if im the only asian in this thread lol


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 20, 2008)

M:\Music\36 Crazyfists
M:\Music\A Perfect Circle
M:\Music\A Wilhelm Scream
M:\Music\Alexisonfire
M:\Music\As I Lay Dying
M:\Music\At the Drive-In
M:\Music\Atreyu
M:\Music\Avenged Sevenfold
M:\Music\Between The Buried And Me
M:\Music\Bullet For My Valentine
M:\Music\C-Mon & Kypski
M:\Music\Caliban
M:\Music\Chiodos
M:\Music\Circa Survive
M:\Music\Coheed and Cambria
M:\Music\Converge
M:\Music\Daft Punk
M:\Music\Dance Gavin Dance
M:\Music\Deftones
M:\Music\Drop Dead, Gorgeous
M:\Music\Emery
M:\Music\Enter Shikari
M:\Music\Fear Before the March of Flames
M:\Music\From First To Last
M:\Music\God Forbid
M:\Music\Heavy Heavy Low Low
M:\Music\HORSE The Band
M:\Music\Justice
M:\Music\Killswitch Engage
M:\Music\Lamb of God
M:\Music\Norma Jean
M:\Music\Pantera
M:\Music\Protest the Hero
M:\Music\Refused
M:\Music\Rise Against
M:\Music\Saosin
M:\Music\Scary Kids Scaring Kids
M:\Music\Senses Fail
M:\Music\Sky Eats Airplane
M:\Music\The Blood Brothers
M:\Music\The Devil Wears Prada
M:\Music\The Fall of Troy
M:\Music\The Mars Volta
M:\Music\The Sound of Animals Fighting
M:\Music\The Used
M:\Music\Tiesto
M:\Music\Tool
M:\Music\Trivium
M:\Music\UnderOath

Some is metal, some almost metal, and some completely not metal, I just can't be fucked sorting through it.


----------



## theman69 (Apr 20, 2008)

sucks.


----------



## sphere9 (Apr 20, 2008)

really digging eternal lord's new album right now


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 20, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas roughly translates into "Lord Satans Secret Rites/ The secret rites of lord satan"
> 
> 
> Whatg makes me sick is that most of the guys in bands that do "Satanist" music aren't even practicing satanism.
> ...


Yes I do agree with you, I have read that satanism is not worshipping the devil, and black metal is very cheesy with their facepaint.

This is one of the most classic pictures of all time:





I still like it though.


----------



## eonwe217 (Apr 20, 2008)

Heh Immortal FTW!!!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 20, 2008)

is deicide satanic? I can't tell..


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 20, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> is deicide satanic? I can't tell..


Yeah, they sing about Satan. Glenn Benton (Lead singer) has an inverted cross burned into his head. I guess he really likes satan.

The upside down cross kinda looks like an 8-bit sword.

Upside down cross:





8-bit sword:


----------



## RAneo (Apr 20, 2008)

Please, you got to get DREAM THEATER on that PLAYLIST right now!!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 21, 2008)

haha yeah i know deicide is satanic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was being sarcastic 

in 7th grade my friend wore a once upon the cross shirt to school. that got turned inside out pretty quick.

everyone should check out this band

http://www.myspace.com/overcastrocks 

i used to go see them every friday at a club in brockton, ma a little south of boston when i was younger
sickest band ever.
most people never heard of em but the members went on to form killswitch engage and shadows fall.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I probably have everything everyone mentioned plus.....
> 
> At this point, we have 1052 different bands in our library and nearly 11000 tunes, so.....yeah.


So this thread kicks the MPAA's ass. =]

One band I'd REALLY like to recommend: Outworld. They only have one album out, but i'm in love with the second track "Riders"
The other I'd recommend is Soilwork.

There are a couple other bands, but I can't remember which they are right now.

Btw, how is CoB's new album? I haven't had time to listen to it yet.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 21, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> haha yeah i know deicide is satanic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh I've considered buying a pentagram necklace and a shirt like that and wearing it to school just to fuck with people
I'd probably get jumped by a bunch of Crusafix-necklace-wearing black kids, but oh well hehe


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 21, 2008)

hollabackitsobi said:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd aren't metal. Why? Because if they were, I wouldn't listen to them.
> They might as well be. They were major influences on what Metal is now.
> 
> 
> ...


gtfo this thread.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 21, 2008)

\m/ METAL \m/


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 21, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear my Mayhem shirt at school all the time and I have never gotten told to take it off:





Sorry the image is so small.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Apr 22, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Bodom's new album


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmm I wonder if an administrator at my school would tell me to turn my shirt inside out if I wore a Reign in Blood shirt...simply because it says "Do You Want to Die" in big, red, dripping letters on the back...too bad I don't have that shirt or else I would try it lol


----------



## Dylan (Apr 22, 2008)

i go to a catholic school and my friend wore his deicide shirt once and most teachers just laughed.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> i go to a catholic school and my friend wore his deicide shirt once and most teachers just laughed.


Lol awesome.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 22, 2008)

I wore a FUBAR Shirt and a dean made me turn it inside out...


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 22, 2008)

My friend wore a Slayer shirt that had a pentagram on it, and they tried to make him turn it inside out. He said he would if everyone else on the school took off anything religious in any way. He loves that shirt now lol.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 22, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> My friend wore a Slayer shirt that had a pentagram on it, and they tried to make him turn it inside out. He said he would if everyone else on the school took off anything religious in any way. He loves that shirt now lol.


That wouldn't work in a Catholic school. At least I wouldn't think it would.


----------



## Beware (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Deep Purple.  They're what real metal should have become (Black Sabbath and the like).  Some of Dragonforce's stuff actually reminds me of Deep Purple sometimes.

Of course Deep Purple is a lot of things, but they have some of the first and greatest Heavy Metal stuff.  Ian Paice was the fastest drummer of the time (yes, faster than Bonham) and could play with much more precision and sensitivity, and their greatest guitarist, Richie Blackmore, is all about neo-classical stuff and was one of Yngwie Malmsteem's inspirations.  And could Ian Gillan scream!  With Roger Glover rocking heart-thumping bass lines and John Lord on the Hammond organ (single greatest organ player of all time and one of my idols)  you have one of the best bands around for just about any style of music, and they COULD play everything.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2008)

Deep Purple isn't metal. Well they probably were considered metal back in the day but not now.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 22, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Deep Purple isn't metal. Well they probably were considered metal back in the day but not now.


Yeah Deep Purple is more Hard Rock than Metal, but then again some people consider Black Sabbath Hard Rock and others consider it classic metal (I say it's Classic metal, one of the first if not THE first metal bands)


----------



## Beware (Apr 22, 2008)

But that's because most of those people don't look at their entire discography.  A lot of their stuff is hard rock, but they have a good amount of real Classic Metal.  WAY ahead of their time in terms of metal.  I can't think of any real metal titles off the top of my head, but I'll post a list when I get a chance to review.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2008)

I can see where you are coming from, because Led Zepplin was even considered Metal back in the day, but now they are considered classic rock.


----------



## Beware (Apr 22, 2008)

But that's the way music evolves.  "Sh'Boom" by The Chords isn't considered rock by anyone's standards today, but it was the first real "Rock 'N Roll" song.  Deep Purple is a lot like that, sure it is not anything like what metal has become, but there are similarities and that's how the genre was born.  Deep Purple was the earliest form of metal out there.  When I get a list together, then you can really see what I mean.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 23, 2008)

how about some soilent green and dying fetus.

maybe a serving of pig destroyer or converge?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahh good stuff.

"Kill your mother rape your dog" has nothing to do with any of that but the governerment. Dying Fetus rocks!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wqOJD_TdIKY


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 23, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Ahh good stuff.
> 
> "Kill your mother rape your dog" has nothing to do with any of that but the governerment. Dying Fetus rocks!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wqOJD_TdIKY




haha yeah i can actually play some of that song on guitar..here is/was my band 

http://www.myspace.com/everythingtofear

except we broke up and the recordings on there are from rehearsals recorded with a digital camera ha..it's funny i used to play in a band called terminally your aborted ghost and now the drummer from the everything to fear project plays drums for them and i'm not in it anymore...


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it, the drums are triggered though aren't they? I'm not a huge fan of triggers.

I'm actually getting a new drumset this week.

Here is my old cybergrind band:
Lake of Anal Mucus Myspace


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 23, 2008)

haha nice!

he didn't actually use triggers for those but he did use those metal pad things on the bass drum. i forget what they are called. it's just like a rectangle metal pad.

edit: click pad maybe?? i think it was called a click pad?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmmm, It sounds like triggers though. I'll have to look up these "click pads". He is a fast drummer though on his feet. I need to learn how to go that fast. You can check out my drum videos at:

www.youtube.com/gunglitcher


----------



## Moots (Apr 23, 2008)

Too much death\black\etc metal in this thread.

I just prefer bands with both musical and vocal talents. Sadly most of these bands only have one of these, and it aint vocally. Some have neither which is even worse.


Screaming aint singing regardless of how you look at it.  Its ashame that nowaday when people say metal they mean death/black/gimmick fake satanist metal. A guy with an upside down cross burned in his head....what a fucking douche poser. 

I mean listen to what turns you on, im down with that. But the fact that these bands are considered metal disgusts me, they deserve in no way to be in the same genre as Maiden, Dio, Sabbath, Preist etc etc.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah they are clickpads i just checked musicians friend

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Gib...mp;src=3SOSWXXA

yeah i know he wasn't triggered on those myspace recordings because we did those in his basement, here's a video of him playing though where he might be triggered because it's actually a studio recording 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6JEzBgwzKSw
that's his new project Composted.

moots, shit like At the Gates ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=HYR7a25LXas ) and Irate ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=Uv14ZyI1jcw&feature=related )has way more talented riffage than Dio (and I'm a huge dio fan) despite the vocals not being a guy yelling operatically. I'm not sure what we should call stuff like that if it isn't metal?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> yeah they are clickpads i just checked musicians friend
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Gib...mp;src=3SOSWXXA
> 
> ...



Wow! Those click pads are cheap! I want to buy one! I might have to, for only $8. He is a very good drummer.

@Moots: Thats your opinion I like the vocals in death and black metal. It makes it sound better.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 24, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> how about some soilent green and dying fetus.
> 
> maybe a serving of pig destroyer or converge?


Hehe I'm probably seeing Soilent Green play in July when they come around with Dethklok, and I might be seeing Converge this Saturday. Converge is playing at this rather small venue though, it's going to be so fucking violent haha


also @moots: Whatever you want to think but it sounds like you're just a snob for the classics O: There are some very good Death/Black/Scream metal bands out there, and the vocals are always musical or else I would not listen too them. They have in-tune pitches, rhythm, ect ect all the stuff needed to be musical. But hey I'm being a bit of a hypocrite here because I don't consider rap that musical because it lacks good players (since its always just some beats and a rapper) and I think it lacks musical vocals too because it's just slightly-rhythmic talking put to music, but I know many people who find it very musical.

OK that post didn't make a lot of since but I'm High on Happy right now, just got myself a girl


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

not keen on many new metal bands. good old stuff like pantera, iron maidn, metallica and slayer. i cannot stand death metal.


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like too much cymbal use. it really takes away from everything else.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a new blasting video on youtube, check it out!

youtube.com/gunglitcher


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

@silent sniper: i think that's just the awful recording quality of the camera we used. picking up the cymbals over everything else. on the second song it seems like the snare overtakes everything.

@neschn: nice checking it out now!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> @silent sniper: i think that's just the awful recording quality of the camera we used. picking up the cymbals over everything else. on the second song it seems like the snare overtakes everything.
> 
> @neschn: nice checking it out now!


Yeah that's generally what happens when you have bad recording quality, the highest stuff is picked up over everything else. Sucks for bass players like me lol


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 25, 2008)

Did you like it Mr. Loblaw?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 26, 2008)

^ yeah definitely good stuff. that tribal drumming video is really good too I watched that one as well.


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 26, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> Too much death\black\etc metal in this thread.
> 
> I just prefer bands with both musical and vocal talents. Sadly most of these bands only have one of these, and it aint vocally. Some have neither which is even worse.
> 
> Screaming aint singing regardless of how you look at it.



Woah! No talent? Honestly, you are *wrong*.
First of all, it is NOT screaming! Why must all the metalnewbies/stuck-in-the-80s-metal listeners make this stupid claim. It's a song technique called growling, and I promise you, it's not something easily done. It definitely requires skill. And in my opinion, it sounds way better than clean vocals (even though I love clean vocals in metal as well).

I think it's just a matter of getting used to it, like I did. I couldn't stand harsh vocals at first, but grew to love it the more I listened to it. And a lot of people just won't give it a chance because "it's satanic!". Seriously instead of going after those stupid stereotypes and thinking all Black Metal is about Satan you should do your research and find out that a lot of "harsh" metal bands have amazing lyrics that has nothing to do with satan or satanism in general.

I can easily see your just the regular radio-metal listener that probably knows nothing of the bands other than those mainstream ones.
You should try playing a classic 80s metal song and than move on to trying to play a technical death metal song. Which do you think requires the most skill?

Stop scratching on the surface of metal and acting like you know everything about it.
Dig deeper into the music and THEN share your opinion (I know you haven't done this already, or you would've never called the vocals screaming.)

EDIT: I just checked your list of band. It's funny cause only 8 of those 18 bands are even metal. Hard Rock and Rock ain't metal.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 26, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> Moots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:| Screaming and Death Growls are two totally different things, and are both used in metal vocals. Screaming is really high, Death Growling is really low. Simple as that.
But yeah death growls are rather difficult to do correctly.


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

And both screaming and growling are terrible for you voices.  Basically the way you get a good scream and growl is to condition your vocal chords to be able to take a beating AKA build calluses.  A callus on the vocal chords is called a node and can cause serious damage to your real voice.  It doesn't take "skill" it takes tenacity and a willingness to possibly ruin your voice for the rest of your life.

And as far as the older bands not being "metal" you really need to learn to appreciate where your music comes from.  Some of these bands may be rock, but they created the ground work for all modern day metal.  Metal has evolved and a lot of these bands are REAL metal.  Black Metal and Death Metal and Power Metal and all modern metal have evolved from most of these bands.  Get some culture before you begin attacking people.

And now to the lack of talent:  IF I PLAY REALLY FAST AND TURN THE DISTORTION WAAAAYYY UP THEN NOBODY WILL NOTICE MY SLOPPY PLAYING OFMGZ!!!!!  And tapping?  Everyone like all "OMFGZ he plays that solo uber fast!!"  Any trained guitarist can play most of these modern day "metal" bands' solos and accompaniment with their eyes closed.  Tapping was created to make playing fast solos much easier than it should be and any schmuck can learn how to tremolo pick.  Of course there are some of these guitarists how can actually play and some of these singers who can actually sing, but the vast majority pale in comparison to anyone with any actual training in either area.

And about the "satanic" thing, I agree.  People jump to this conclusion and it's ridiculous, but a lot of people don't want to hear a song about watching babies die or raping your neighbor whether or not it's a commentary on Capitalism.

Now, how about learn to dig deeper into what these other people are saying instead of jumping to the conclusion that we don't know anything about modern day metal.  They have their opinion and it's probably not a good idea to troll when you really have no idea what you're talking about.  So let's think twice before attacking other people, hm?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> And both screaming and growling are terrible for you voices.  Basically the way you get a good scream and growl is to condition your vocal chords to be able to take a beating AKA build calluses.  A callus on the vocal chords is called a node and can cause serious damage to your real voice.  It doesn't take "skill" it takes tenacity and a willingness to possibly ruin your voice for the rest of your life.
> 
> And as far as the older bands not being "metal" you really need to learn to appreciate where your music comes from.  Some of these bands may be rock, but they created the ground work for all modern day metal.  Metal has evolved and a lot of these bands are REAL metal.  Black Metal and Death Metal and Power Metal and all modern metal have evolved from most of these bands.  Get some culture before you begin attacking people.
> 
> ...



*Wrong!*

You can growl and scream without killing your vocal chords at all. Its all about using your diaphram and you throat, you barely use your vocal chords.

One thing to add, Screaming is usually in Black Metal and Growls are usually in Death Metal. Most people know that though.


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

The way you scream and growl is to use the pharynx, or the "false vocal folds."  This can cause serious damage to your larynx (vocal chords) over a long period of time.  The pharynx becomes callused and rigid and can no longer protect the larynx as well thus opening it up to infection.  Trust me, I know how to Xhomei (throat sing) and I'm going to become a music/choir instructor.

EDIT:Just BTW, I didn't bother mentioning the pharynx and such since I didn't think anyone would care.

EDIT2:Heh, 400 posts.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, If you do it wrong like some bands such as Avenged Sevenfold (gay) and Trivium (gay) then thats how you kill it. If you just learn how to do it right and practice it, its all good.


Oh snap! 600 posts.


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

That's not how it works.  If performed correctly, it won't do direct damage to your larynx, but it DOES damage your pharynx no matter what you do.  That's how screaming/growling works.  Many people won't call it damage, but that's what it is.  All I'm saying is to be careful when you mess with that stuff.  Even when done correctly it can cause irreversible damage.

PS: These calluses that form on your pharynx and larynx can usually heal themselves with plenty of fluids and vocal rest, but if they get too bad the only way to remove them is surgery and the surgery further weakens your pharynx and larynx making you more susceptible to those same calluses. XD


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

Ohh ok, W00t I only make a new The Neilkrophagist song every week or so.

Well on the course of metal, what metal do you listen to?


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 26, 2008)

NO, they are NOT screaming in Black Metal just because it sounds lighter than Death.
It's growl as well. It is very rare to hear real screaming in metal, the only genre I can think of that uses screaming alot are those hardcore emo crap genres. There's a HUGE differance between it and growl.

So you're saying that bands like Emperor, Naglfar, Windir, Summoning, Mörk Gryning are screaming? Not a chance. Black metal uses growl, period.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 26, 2008)

It doesn't create callouses. Or even hurt your voice at all if you are doing it right.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guttural

It's an age old way of speaking for some cultures.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> NO, they are NOT screaming in Black Metal just because it sounds lighter than Death.
> It's growl as well. It is very rare to hear real screaming in metal, the only genre I can think of that uses screaming alot are those hardcore emo crap genres. There's a HUGE differance between it and growl.
> 
> So you're saying that bands like Emperor, Naglfar, Windir, Summoning, Mörk Gryning are screaming? Not a chance. Black metal uses growl, period.


Hmm, I have mostly contributed Black Metal with screams mostly. I know their are some bands that us the growl but bands like Satyricon, Mayhem, Burzum, Immortal. They scream.


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> It doesn't create callouses. Or even hurt your voice at all if you are doing it right.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guttural
> 
> It's an age old way of speaking for some cultures.



Yes, I'm very aware of this.  The way it becomes custom (such as Xhomei) is by strict conditioning of the vocal folds (pharynx).  The Wikipedia entry you linked even mentions the guttural sounds are produced by activating the pharynx.  The pharynx isn't meant to be used to produce any type of sound, only to protect your larynx from infection.  Forcing them to activate in the case of growling, Xhomei (throat singing) and guttural consonants forces them to callus since they aren't supposed to be used in the first place.  That is why a normal person feels much discomfort when beginning to practice any of these things whether or not they are performing them correctly.  And I never said it "hurt" your voice.  I said it opens your larynx up to infection since the pharynx can no longer protect as well as it should.  And it CAN hurt your voice when you begin practicing.  It takes time to be able to do any of these things correctly in the first place.  If you aren't careful in your practice and don't know when to stop or take proper care of your voice, it can cause some damage before you even have a chance to do anything correctly.


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 26, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> CUBEpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Absuloutly not! Those are definitely growling, none of them screams. (How can you possbily say Immortal screams? O.o)

I don't want to be the threads asshole, but it's just so obvious. :S


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

The issue with things like this is that the average person does not care nor are they compelled to listen to this type of music.  It's basically the same thing with all types of music.  Someone who listens to mainly Black Metal couldn't tell me the difference from Pavarotti and Giuseppe Di Stefano, but you can't fault them for that.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 27, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, its ok. I actually do agree with you about Immortal, but Satyricon, Mayhem and Burzum. They scream definately.

Satyricon - Fuel for Hatred
http://youtube.com/watch?v=seO-9zOF_i0

Mayhem - Whore
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SfdIrGF39Ug&feature=related

Burzum - War
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tPJpfNE73fQ


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 27, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true.

I also think that some people are capable of doing it where as some people just plain aren't. Some people may be able to condition themselves to do it. Sort of like double-jointed people, where as some people may not even need to condition themselves.


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 27, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> Moots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF performed correctly.


----------



## Beware (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, and IF performed correctly, damage has already been done to your pharynx in order for it to be done correctly.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 27, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Yes, and IF performed correctly, damage has already been done to your pharynx in order for it to be done correctly.



You actually are wrong. 

The concept of gutturality is not entirely objective, but a guttural sound is generally considered to be one which is pronounced with the dorsum of the tongue *and/or* at *any* point behind the hard palate, including the soft palate, the uvula *or* the pharynx. In scientific discourse, the more precise terms indicating place of articulation, such as uvular consonant, are generally preferred.

See, you can make a guttural sound without going as far back as the pharynx. The pharynx is just one of many places you can articulate from. And I'm pretty sure if people were going that far back they would be in pain like you said and would stop.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

Pink Floyd?


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 27, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> Screaming aint singing regardless of how you look at it.  Its ashame that nowaday when people say metal they mean death/black/gimmick fake satanist metal. A guy with an upside down cross burned in his head....what a fucking douche poser.



ROFL i personally don't like this type of music though, i like other types of music, each to thier own i guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2008)

Not replying to anything especially but
growling/screaming/whatever you want to term it:
By Tom Waits: fantastic
As part of a song: depends but the likes of Venom, Sabbat (the UK band not the Japanese one) and Wolfchant are good and I would say if done properly it can add to a track and change the tone.
All growling all day: yet to hear anything aside from one off songs/piss takes that I find good. A shame as some of the all growling all day bands have awesome instrumentals (to the point where I might go to the effort of making a karaoke track).

Satanic or opposing religion (opposing as in what Satanism is to various branches of Christianity rather than religion: 'tis no good in any form opposing).
I personally prefer bands that dabble in occult themes rather than have it as a focal point of their act (GWAR aside). A notable exception on my part is fantasy/pagan/viking metal for I seem to have found myself drifting towards it the last few years and various fun people classify it as anti religion ( http://logosresourcepages.org/Music/rock.h...arch%20Supports )

"old" bands not being metal. Possibly (but who cares), on the other hand and to tie it into the point above I still rate NIB up there with anything I have heard from modern band. A similar note aplies to the occasions a "good" band signs to a tinpot label and all of a sudden is now "bad": I go by the strength of their records rather than their label (granted there is also a sort of EA effect in the music world where bands are pressured away from what made them but I will still leave it to the record itself).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, you're listening to GRWL! ...



			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> All growling all day



... stay tuned for more, after these messages!


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Apr 27, 2008)

If you like Zeppelin and Sabbath then have you listened to Wolfmother, I know they only have one album out but I think they're pretty good.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't listen to old metal. I don't like, they have good guitar but I don't like the vocals.


----------



## Beware (Apr 27, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> underpressure116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can make a guttural consonant without activating the pharynx, but you need to activate the pharynx in order to growl.  And it isn't necessarily painful, just uncomfortable for a couple days.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 28, 2008)

So its not really gunna do major damage.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok! Not to take away from your debates that seem to be amazing at going around in cicrles, but I went to another show on Saturday.

It was Converge, The Red Chord, Genghis Tron, and Coliseum. I was an amazing show, The Red Chord was the best performance (at least to headbang to and that's what I love to do) but Converge and Genghis Tron have the best songs. I was right up front against the stage so I got slammed a lot from the moshers and the people who run up to sing with the vocalist, but it's all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I recommend to everyone to listen to Genghis Tron. Its amazing Hardcore/Black metal electronica.  The band consists of three guys: A guitarist/backup keyboard, a singer/drum machine handler/backup keyboard/ lights coordinator, and a full synthesizer/keyboardist. No drummer, no bassist, but they make some amazing stuff. They're probably the nerdiest hardcore band out there (seriously you should see the members) but that just makes it all the more awesome when they really let loose.

tl;dr Genghis tron is awesome.

And to bring you back to your argument I think that they scream but I'm not sure.


----------



## NeSchn (May 10, 2008)

I might have to check those guys out. They sound pretty funky.


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2008)

Yep they are: http://www.last.fm/music/Genghis+Tron


About to leave for another local show, bringing my girlfriend this time  :  D


----------



## NeSchn (May 10, 2008)

Hmm, I really like Genghis Tron. They are pretty damn crazy.


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Hmm, I really like Genghis Tron. They are pretty damn crazy.


Definately. They have a pretty good live show too (low-budget lights show ftw heh)




Anyway...I'm tired from the show I just got back from. Got stuck in the pit that formed every 3 minutes or so for the last band so I'm a bit beat up, but it was really fun

myspace.com/fatalrules is the page of the band I mainly went to see.


----------



## Rebound (May 10, 2008)

SYMPHONY X


----------



## NeSchn (May 10, 2008)

Damn Mewgia you go to alot of damn shows. I wish I could go to that many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

At Rebound: Symphony X does rock my sockzors.


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Damn Mewgia you go to alot of damn shows. I wish I could go to that many
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1-2 a month yeah.

There's a pretty active local metal scene around here with a bunch of good bands and venues, so I have the opportunity to.
And my parents (well at least my dad) went to a lot of shows when they were my age until they were about 25, so they understand why I would want to do this and let me go (can't stay out past midnight though, missed the last band yesterday because of that ): )


I'll probably be mostly deaf by the time I'm 25 or something though lol


----------

